# $$$$ للسيده ذات الاهتمام والعنايه تفضلي $$$



## العسل كله (20 أبريل 2013)

راح اكتب كل مالدي في موضوع واحد لكي يسهل عليك سيدتي الجميلا الاطلاع على كل ما يخص جمالك وعنايتك وزينتك في مكان واحد ....



ولمشاهدة الصور ... كل ماعليك الرجوع الي مواضيعي .​


*مقص + سلك الفتله اليدويه 
*مقومات الانف النوعين ( وردي,ازرق)
*حبوب سبروفيتا اللبنانيه لزيادة الوزن 
*فرشة توزيع البلاشر من ماك بمحفظه انيقه 
*كريم اساس للوجه فيتانين سي
*لوشن للجسم فيتامين سي
*بودرة التشقير الشفافه قمر 14 الاصليه
*قناع ماء الذهب بالكولاجين
*قناع الكريستال 
*اساور المرسى
*كحل داخل العين ضد الماء من ماركة مافالا
*جل فينينيس مقشر لا اثار حب الشباب والعمليات والحروق
*وصلات شاحن ايفون فور 
*ساعة تقليد موستاش ( الشنب ) لون اسود 
*بخاخ التاتو
*مشط حلزوني لاازالة القشره والقمل وبيضه
*لصقات ازالة السموم
*الصابونه الافريقيه ( دودو )
*كورسيهات حليمه لنحت الجسم 






* واخيرا




للطلب : 0551563387 / واتس اب
منعا للا احراج لا استقبل مكالمات نهاىيا



...​


----------



## reeem5 (9 مايو 2013)

*رد: $$$$ للسيده ذات الاهتمام والعنايه تفضلي $$$*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

